# Ăn Gà Nướng Phô Mai Miễn Phí Tại Chick Kebabs



## havan123 (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

KHÔNG THỂ BỎ LỠ SỰ KIỆN HOT NHẤT DỊP CUỐI NĂM
Sau bao ngày chờ đợi, Chick Kebabs sẽ chính thức đi vào hoạt động với sự kiện khai trương 3 cửa hàng hoành tráng luôn nhé các tình yêu!
Và sự kiện trở nên tăng nhiệt khi Chick Kebabs thực hiện chương trình ưu đãi “khủng” Miễn phí hoàn toàn suất ăn Gà cay phô mai (từ ngày 24/11 – 08/12/2016 tại 2 chi nhánh 8-9-10 Vòng Xoay Lê Đại Hành P.15 Q.11 và 493 Nguyễn Thị Thập P.Tân Phong Q.7)
Chúng tôi sẽ dành tặng bạn voucher miễn phí 100% Gà cay phô mai.
 Địa chỉ nhận Voucher: số 40 Hoàng Diệu Quận Phú Nhuận TP.HCM Hotline: 1900 966 996
Chưa hết đâu nhé, trong dịp khai trương với hóa đơn từ 500K trở lên bạn sẽ nhận được 1 bình nước cực cool được in hình mình lên trên bình nước ngay và luôn, giảm 20% trên tổng hóa đơn nữa!
Woa! ăn uống mê say nhận ngay quà tặng thích quá phải không nè! Hãy trải nghiệm ẩm thực theo cách riêng của bạn


----------



## thuyduong (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Nhìn cũng hấp dẫn nhưng ko biết có chất lượng không


----------



## tramanh (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em ko thấy cách đăng kí đâu cả chị Hà Vân ơi.


----------



## phungnguyen (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Nhìn có vẻ hấp dẫn, nhưng chắc thật ra bằng cái chén.
Chương trình chạy cũng 2 tuần, không biết có nên thử không ta. Cũng thèm gà phô mai


----------



## havan123 (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

thuyduong đã viết:


> Nhìn cũng hấp dẫn nhưng ko biết có chất lượng không


Mình ăn rồi nên mới giới thiệu, thấy cũng khá chất lượng, thương hiệu này cũng nổi tiếng mà giờ ở SG mới có nên sẵn dịp chị em nào muốn thử thì sẵn dịp này đó mà.


----------



## thuyduong (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> Mình ăn rồi nên mới giới thiệu, thấy cũng khá chất lượng, thương hiệu này cũng nổi tiếng mà giờ ở SG mới có nên sẵn dịp chị em nào muốn thử thì sẵn dịp này đó mà.


Hình như nó cũng có chi nhánh bên quận 3 phải không chị?


----------



## havan123 (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> Em ko thấy cách đăng kí đâu cả chị Hà Vân ơi.


Em vào facebook, search tên nó là ra à, đăng kí cũng đơn giản lắm, chỉ cần điền ít thông tin là được, Khi đến quán ăn thì đọc thông tin này nó là được 1 suất ăn rồi )))


----------



## tramanh (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> Em vào facebook, search tên nó là ra à, đăng kí cũng đơn giản lắm, chỉ cần điền ít thông tin là được, Khi đến quán ăn thì đọc thông tin này nó là được 1 suất ăn rồi )))


À em thấy rồi, cảm ơn chị.


----------



## rjopham (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

Có gà rán free ăn cuối tuần sướng vậy ta ơi ))))))


----------



## tramanh (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

rjopham đã viết:


> Có gà rán free ăn cuối tuần sướng vậy ta ơi ))))))


Sẵn đợt này, chị em nhà mình hội họp offline gì luôn đi.


----------



## havan123 (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> Sẵn đợt này, chị em nhà mình hội họp offline gì luôn đi.


Cuối tuần không lo hẹn hò đi, tụ tập dậy khi nào mới cưới được chồng. )))


----------



## linhdan (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> KHÔNG THỂ BỎ LỠ SỰ KIỆN HOT NHẤT DỊP CUỐI NĂM
> Sau bao ngày chờ đợi, Chick Kebabs sẽ chính thức đi vào hoạt động với sự kiện khai trương 3 cửa hàng hoành tráng luôn nhé các tình yêu!
> Và sự kiện trở nên tăng nhiệt khi Chick Kebabs thực hiện chương trình ưu đãi “khủng” Miễn phí hoàn toàn suất ăn Gà cay phô mai (từ ngày 24/11 – 08/12/2016 tại 2 chi nhánh 8-9-10 Vòng Xoay Lê Đại Hành P.15 Q.11 và 493 Nguyễn Thị Thập P.Tân Phong Q.7)
> Chúng tôi sẽ dành tặng bạn voucher miễn phí 100% Gà cay phô mai.
> ...


Thật không vậy trời, bình thường ng ta giảm giá hoặc tặng quà thôi, nay free phần ăn luôn hả trời, chi cho chị em mập lên nữa.


----------



## tramanh (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> Cuối tuần không lo hẹn hò đi, tụ tập dậy khi nào mới cưới được chồng. )))


Kệ chứ chị, mình còn trẻ quá trời mà, được ăn được chơi là phương trời hạnh phúc, lập gia đình cứ hẳn đợi vài năm nữa.


----------



## phungnguyen (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

linhdan đã viết:


> Thật không vậy trời, bình thường ng ta giảm giá hoặc tặng quà thôi, nay free phần ăn luôn hả trời, chi cho chị em mập lên nữa.


Nó còn tặng bình nước in hình với hóa đơn trên 500k nữa đó mấy chị.


----------



## havan123 (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> Kệ chứ chị, mình còn trẻ quá trời mà, được ăn được chơi là phương trời hạnh phúc, lập gia đình cứ hẳn đợi vài năm nữa.


Vậy hẹn qua đó đi, chị chụp cho vài bô, bên đó không gian tây nên sống ảo hơi bị được )))


----------



## tramanh (24 Tháng mười một 2016)

phungnguyen đã viết:


> Nó còn tặng bình nước in hình với hóa đơn trên 500k nữa đó mấy chị.


Rồi xong, chị em có thêm điểm tụ hội cuối tuần )))))


----------

